# Getting rid of ants



## Rob (Apr 3, 2013)

This was borrowed from Facebook. Thanks to Sezzzzzzzzzzzzz (too many z's I'm sure) for the heads-up.








Get Rid of Ants Solution

This is a recipe for getting rid of those pesky ants that come every spring and summer. Mix up the solution, pack cotton balls in a jar cover, put the solution on and they will be gone.

Ingredients:
1 cup sugar
3 tablespoons boric acid
3 cups warm water

Directions:
1. Mix the sugar and boric acid well.
2. Add the warm water slowly, mixing all the while so it won't be too lumpy.
3. Store in a jar until ready to use.
4. When ready to use, put cotton into the top of a jar lid to fill it and then saturate the cotton to the top.
5. Place it in the location where it is needed.
6. Note: This solution will keep for a long while. A good technique is to drip a drop or two over the edge of the lid to rest on the counter so the ants will find the solution sooner. It sometimes takes a little while for them to find it, but find it they will. When they do, do not disturb them as they drink. They will hang over the edge of the lid and drink for a while and then take it back to the nest killing the colony. Almost overnight they will be gone.


----------



## BIGBANG (Apr 3, 2013)

awesome,i had those tiny little black buggers inside this year, does this work on meat ants as well


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Rob


----------



## Rob (Apr 3, 2013)

BIGBANG said:


> awesome,i had those tiny little black buggers inside this year, does this work on meat ants as well



I've not tested it, but there's one way to find out.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 3, 2013)

This was borrowed from a previous thread.


wokka said:


> Ants are just part of the circle of life included in any ecological balance. Its not necessary to kill them just because you dont value them. Is it any wonder that people "shovel" snakes as they pass by!


----------



## BIGBANG (Apr 3, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> This was borrowed from a previous thread.


hmmmm right, when ya cant take ya wheelie bin to the front gate because of the number of bites you get from the infestation of meat ants on the bin or your kids are getting hammered by just being on the front verandah then i think i'm allowed to do something about them, as well as the little black ones inside getting into the sugar which is in containers, the kids drink bottles if they are left on a shelf for more than half hour or anything sweet in the cupboards


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 3, 2013)

BIGBANG said:


> hmmmm right, when ya cant take ya wheelie bin to the front gate because of the number of bites you get from the infestation of meat ants on the bin or your kids are getting hammered by just being on the front verandah then i think i'm allowed to do something about them, as well as the little black ones inside getting into the sugar which is in containers, the kids drink bottles if they are left on a shelf for more than half hour or anything sweet in the cupboards



Well said


----------

